# Saltfork Report



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Morning water temp 52 degrees. Lake is normal pool. Still muddy looking in the shallow ends but clears up in ski zones and the dam area. Saltfork never is very clear at the State Route-22 entrance end. Saw some nice Crappie being caught from the dock's - 9" limit this year. A old guy showed me how he was catching them by putting a 1/16 oz hair jig on bottom and tying on a crappie hook 12"-14" and a minnow lip hooked. He was fishing straight down in 8'-10' deep off the docks. With this weather the bite should be picking up.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Did you notice if the floating docks were in at the dam?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Those docks stay in year round


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

4-4-10 morning temp 57,water is a little low,Bass where slow today lite taps an short, did manage 1 about 19 inches did not have scales with me caught on worm. My bro caught 3 all little on crank. By the time I got a pattern it was a little late but not bad for first day bass fishing still better than work.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

* My son & I went down on Sat. Spent the day crappie fishing till the wind blew us off the lake about 4 in the afternoon. 

We kept 5 fish over the 9" size limit & probably threw back 25 or more that only went 8 to 8 1/2". When we found them they were hungry, but the wind made it hard to stay in one place for long.

Helped several other boaters at the launch hold their boats till they could get their trailers backed in as it was so windy there's no way you could have done it alone. 

The wind gave us the excuse we needed to come off the lake early & get an early supper of ribs at Hog Heaven BBQ in N Philly. Not perfect weather, but all in all a successful trip & some quality time well spent.

Tom*


----------

